

UILabel inside of UIScrollView tutorial for iOS developers - blackshtef
http://www.planet1107.net/uilabel-inside-of-uiscrollview-83
This short tutorial will show you how to programmatically create UILabel inside of UIScrollView. UILabel will contain long text and we’ll set UIScrollView content size to fit UILabel size
======
makecheck
It seems like you'd actually want to use UITextView for this instead of
UILabel, especially if you want more interesting things like touchable URLs
within the text.

But I must admit to never trying that in an iOS project; I'm basing this on
what the Mac's NSTextView is capable of.

------
stuartjmoore
Add a timer with scrollRectToVisible and you've got an iTunes marquee going.

------
leon_
your code comments are mostly unnecessary. a 'label.text = "my text";' is
pretty much self explanatory and doesn't need a comment that you assign 'my
text' to a label.

